# 2. Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge am 7. Mai 2011



## Jessica_BMC (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Sportfreunde, Mountainbiker und Mountainbikerinnen,

am 07. Mai 2011 geht Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge in Soltau in die zweite Runde. Das Event wird wieder Mountainbiker und Mountainbikerinnen aus ganz Norddeutschland anziehen und den Böhmewald zum Schauplatz von rasanter Action, sportlichen Höchstleistungen und jeder Menge Emotionen machen. 

Über Wald- und Schotterwege wird erneut ein ca. 5,5 km langer Rundkurs durch den naturbelassenen Mischwald über teils anspruchsvolle und steile Passagen vorbei an idyllischen Gewässern über Brücken und enge Waldwege führen. 

Sei auch du dabei und erlebe die besondere Atmosphäre der Mountainbike Challenge. Jeder der konditionell fit ist und ein Mountainbike besitzt, kann teilnehmen. Gestartet wird auf zwei unterschiedlichen Distanzen, ein 20 km langes Rennen und ein 40 km langes Rennen.

Alle weiteren Informationen findet ihr unter www.bmc-soltau.de!

Wir würden uns freuen, euch im Frühling in Soltau begrüßen zu dürfen und sind schon wieder auf die Gesichter bei der Streckenbesichtigung gespannt... "Ich dachte, die Lüneburger Heide besteht aus Wiesen und plattem Land... "


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

für 40km biken würde ich zwar sonst niemals 120km anreiseweg in kauf nehmen, aber ich bin wohl dabei.

beobachte die page schon länger, und es scheint ein netter event zu sein.


bis dann

leider ohne bmc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (29. Januar 2011)

War im letzten Jahr absolut Klasse und wird in diesem Jahr noch besser (auch wenn das schwer wird)! Schwerte auch wieder vor Ort sein 
. Ob ich wieder mitfahre wird sich noch entscheiden.


----------



## Maracuja10 (1. Februar 2011)

ich werde auch mitfahren


----------



## Jessica_BMC (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Sports auf zwei Rädern ,

es ist soweit, *die Anmeldung zur 2. Auflage der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge ist ab morgen, Donnerstag, den 10. Februar 2011, für euch freigeschaltet*. Denkt dran, wir haben pro Rennen 100 Startplätze, die wir an euch vergeben können. Also nicht zögern und gleich anmelden  - Wie letztes Jahr wird eure Teilnahme erst mit der Überweisung des Startgeldes bestätigt, also nicht den Überweisungsträger vergessen. 

Über viele zusätzliche Angebote, wie z.B. das Kinderrennen, die Workshops uvm., die im Rahmen der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge 2011 stattfinden werden, informieren wir euch zeitnah über unsere Homepage. 

Wichtiger Hinweis für alle, die den nachfolgenden Satz nur zu gut kennen - "Ich habe aber kein Mountainbike" - mit unserem Presenter UNIVEGA schaffen wir für den 7. Mai Abhilfe! Weitere Infos findest du unter www.bmc-soltau.de

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anmeldung,
viele Grüße und bis bald,

Jessica Brockmann und das gesamte Orga-Team


----------



## -rabe- (11. Februar 2011)

Die 40km sind gebucht. 

-rabe-


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Die 40km sind gebucht.
> 
> -rabe-



Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## gewichtheber (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn nur die Mails nicht immer verloren gehen würden...irgendetwas funzt da nicht. Ich bin auf der 40km Strecke dabei und treibe das Feld gekonnt vo mir her


----------



## topdog1811 (22. Februar 2011)

wir sehen uns am start 20 km start nr 30 ist gebucht


----------



## Jessica_BMC (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir habe euch lange warten lassen, doch jetzt haben wir endlich ein unschlagbares Workshop-Angebot für euch zusammengestellt,

in Kooperation mit "TRAILTECH MTB EVENTS & TRAINING" bieten wir allen Interessierten am 9. April 2011 ein Fahrtechnik-Workshop der besonderen Art. Jan Zander wird euer Coach und wird mit euch von 10:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr den Böhmewald rocken! Die therme-lounge sorgt für die Stärkung zwischendurch! Wir haben für den 9. April eine maximale Teilnehmerzahl von 12 Personen, deshalb ruft schnell alle wichtigen Infos online unter http://www.bmc-soltau.de/33 ab und meldet euch direkt bei uns an! Alle Infos zu TRAILTECH findet ihr auch hier: http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/

Wir wünschen euch einen guten Start in die Bike-Saison und würden uns freuen, euch beim Workshop mit Jan Zander schon im Vorfeld zu treffen - wir werden am 9. April natürlich mit Fotograf und Guide auch am Start sein 

Alles Gute und bis bald,
Jessica Brockmann und Orga-Team


----------



## -rabe- (27. Februar 2011)

Jessica_BMC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir habe euch lange warten lassen, doch jetzt haben wir endlich ein unschlagbares Workshop-Angebot für euch zusammengestellt,
> 
> in Kooperation mit "TRIALTECH MTB EVENTS & TRAINING" bieten wir allen Interessierten am 9. April 2011 ein Fahrtechnik-Workshop der besonderen Art. Jan Zander wird euer Coach und wird mit euch von 10:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr den Böhmewald rocken!



Finde eine feine Sache sowas nördlich des Harzes mal anzubieten.
Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, habe aber einige Tage später sowieso zwei Termine bei Trailtech.
Also sehen wir uns leider erst im Mai.
-rabe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessica_BMC (11. März 2011)

Hallo Leute 

die Tage werden länger, die Sonne lässt sich öfter blicken und der Schnee schmilzt langsam aber sicher davon - Zeit um euch mal wieder ein kurzes Update in Sachen neuste Entwicklungen bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge zu geben!


*1)* Wir konnten einen weiteren *"Offiziellen Sponsor"* für die Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge gewinnen! *Clean Car Autowaschanlagen* wird uns beim Event tatkräftig unterstützen und dafür sorgen, dass eure Bikes nach dem Rennen wieder blitzeblank aussehen. Die *"Bike Wash" Station* wir unmittelbar auf dem Eventgelände aufgebaut und steht euch kostenlos zur Verfügung! Fleißige Helfer sorgen zudem für kurze Waschzeiten  - alle weiteren Infos demnächst auf unserer Homepage.

*2)* Wir freuen uns gleich über noch einen *"Offiziellen Sponsor"* der uns in Zukunft tatkräftig zur Seite stehen wird. *"TauRes - Die Vermögensgestalter" *sind anders, als alles Bisherige und das wollen Sie mit diesem Engagement unterstreichen. "Es geht bei unserem Engagement nicht um Werbung, es geht um die Förderung eines klasse Konzeptes - hier, bei uns vor der Haustür. Die Organisatoren verdienen die Unterstützung und wir werden zukünftig unseren Teil dazu beitragen, dass das Team seine guten Ideen und Konzepte langfristig umsetzen kann", Helge Krüger - CEO TauRes. 

*3) **Red Bull* kooperiert mit der therme-lounge. Im Rahmen der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge wird auf dem Eventgelände eine *Red Bull Lounge* entstehen. Ihr sucht ein schattiges Plätzchen bei sonnigen 25 Grad Celsius, die für den 7. Mai 2011 vorhergesagt sind, oder ihr braucht ein Getränk, das euch wieder ganz nach vorne bringt, die Red Bull Lounge lässt keine Wünsche offen. Entspannt bei guter Musik im Liegestuhl oder feiert am Abend mit uns die große BBQ-Party, hier wird einiges los sein... 

*4)* Die Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge freut sich über einen neuen Moderator! *Tom Ludwig* wird durch den Tag führen und mit lockerer Stimmung für eine besondere Atmosphäre sorgen!


Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden und versprechen euch, es wird noch viele interessante Infos von uns geben 

Viele Grüße und bis bald,
euer Orga-Team


----------



## Jessica_BMC (13. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben es endlich geschafft! Nach ein/zwei kleinen Hürden ist das erste Video zum Workshop im Rahmen der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge fertig! Ihr findet es natürlich auf unserer Homepage unter www.bmc-soltau.de - gleich auf der Startseite 

Alle Neuigkeiten erfahrt ihr weiterhin immer aktuell auf unserer Homepage und via Newsletter,
eine schöne Restwoche wünscht euch,

Jessica Brockmann und Orga-Team


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2011)

hey jessica,

wäre nett wenn du noch ein info geben könntest, bis wann man sich die startunterlagen zu den jeweiligen rennen abgeholt haben sollte.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)

da es ja jetzt schon einige regenschauer gab, und es wohl noch ein paar geben wird, wäre ich über genauere infos zur strecke sehr erfreut.

wie ist der untergrund?
- waldboden
- schotter
- matschig
- lose
- fest
....


danke!


----------



## -rabe- (5. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da es ja jetzt schon einige regenschauer gab, und es wohl noch ein paar geben wird, wäre ich über genauere infos zur strecke sehr erfreut.
> 
> wie ist der untergrund?
> - waldboden
> ...



Ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht, gehe aber schon wegen dem Namen des Events und den Bildern im Netz mal von Waldboden aus.
Im übrigen ist es hier überall (ich wohne ca 50km von Soltau entfernt) seid geraumer Zeit Furztrocken. Daran soll sich auch den Wetterprognosen nach bis zum WE nix ändern.

-rabe-


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2011)

@:k star, ich bin auch dabei! Der Boden da ist relativ sandig und ich denke deshalb komplett trocken. 40km? Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2011)

jup, die 40 km.

aber nicht dass du wieder schneller als ich bist!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2011)

Bin noch ziemlich zerstört von Winterberg gestern, also mal sehen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2011)

@Jessica: Das war mal ein richtig gutes Rennen!! Abwechslungsreiche Strecke, auch zuschauermäßig gut geführt, super Organisation drum rum mit Duschen in der Schule, die ganzen Sponsorenstände usw... Tip Top!
Werden evtl. irgendwo Fotos hochgeladen? Vielleicht hast du ja Kontakt zu einigen der Fotographen.


----------



## gewichtheber (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr geiles Rennen! Super Orga! Nur etwas Wasser hätte ich zwischendurch mal gebraucht, zum kühlen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (8. Mai 2011)

Hier sind mal einige Bilder von mir:


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2011)

war echt ne super veranstaltung!

da ich sonst eher marathon fahre, hat mir die strecke nach der ersten runde schon mal ein ordentliches grinsen ins gesicht gezaubert. (bin sie vorher nicht abgefahren.)
vor allem die tiefe senke hat es mir angetan. in der ersten runde hatte ich glücklicherweise noch wen vor mir, so konnte ich erahnen wie steil es dort hinunter geht, aber die anderen runden hiess es dann nur vollgas und runter.

auch das ganze drum herum passte einfach.

jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die bilder gespannt. da wurden sicher einige tolle aufnahmen gemacht.
(brauche dringend nen neuen desktop-hintergrund auf der arbeit, damit mein chef mich dann für ganz bekloppt häjt. )


bitte so weitermachen, dann bin ich im nächsten jahr auch wieder vor ort.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (8. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen . Wirklich super, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich, hat super viel Spaß gemacht (Anlieger, 2 Sprünge) und ich bin sogar mit einem sauberen Rad nach Hause gekommen.
Vielen Dank für dieses tolle Event. Das war wirklich eine spitzen Veranstaltung.
Hab hier noch einige Fotos vom 20 km Rennen hoch geladen. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2011)

gibt es eigentlich irgendwann noch den zweiten satz fotos zu begucken?

da steht schon seit längerem dass sie in den nächsten tagen hochgeladen werden.


----------



## gewichtheber (21. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich irgendwann noch den zweiten satz fotos zu begucken?
> 
> da steht schon seit längerem dass sie in den nächsten tagen hochgeladen werden.



mit dieser frage stehst du nicht allein da!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

die Jessica ist zur Zeit beim Fotoshooting in Berlin und auch sonst zur Zeit mit Arbeit zugeschmissen. Ich denke aber das sie das demnächst mal auf die Reihe bekommt!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

